# Selling General iCarver 40-915X



## CharlieW

I bought a General CNC iCarver 40-915X a few years back and, because of health issues, have never used it. I have the accessory tool kit and the tools have not been used (still wrapped in protective coating). I think I ran one test piece before I blew my back out. I've decided to sell it since it's just sitting there. All of the training videos, software resources etc are available online. Its mounted and ready to go. I live in San Diego. Asking $3600.


----------



## TL3474

Have you sold this? Im looking for an entry lvl cnc? Is it able to shipped, meaniing is there anyone who could help, for shipping to 55079?


----------



## ArtMann

Those who are considering this machine should carefully research its software limitations.


----------



## CharlieW

Yes it is still available. Can't help with the shipping though since I'm limited in what I can do physically but if you have someone (service) who can crate it that would work too. Still hasn't been used and all tooling is new.


----------

